# EV Kit Car Factory Five GTM Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $17,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Dec-31-2008 23:42:45 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $18,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

